# Cleaning up oily hair after ear treatment



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks got his first ear infection this past summer and the vet prescribed Mometamax ear drops. Just as I finished the 8th day of administering it, I came across this old thread:
*Very serious side effect of Oto-Max ear drops* 
that Hotel4dogs had first started back in 2009 (about temporary or permanent deafness from using Rx ear drops containing gentamycin--gentamycin being the problem ingredient-Sally'sMom advised us later in that same thread).

After finishing the Mometamax (which had same ingredient), Brooks was still occasionally head shaking, so I decided to mix up the ear ointment recommended in another thread (the one which has you mix up 1 oz tubes of clotrimazole, hydrocortisone and antibiotic ointments and put a pea sized blop in each ear).

The only problem is those ointments are greasy, and the hair below his ears is now all dark and greasy. I tried to wipe it with a cottonelle bathroom wipe and then brush it, but neither method worked. What do you do (besides give him an entire bath and shampoo that hair)?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Dry shampoo on a baby wipe was my first thought.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I will probably end up giving him a whole bath and really suds up that fur below his ear. Just wondering, do I need to be extra careful about shampoo/water getting into his ears? I've never actually lathered up that specific area before.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Dawn dish soap.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Are you putting a lot in? Or how often?  

We used the same mixture with Jacks this summer (not quite to the head shaking stage, but he was getting that yeast smell around his ears), but I don't really remember the fur around his ears getting greasy. 

I only put as much that fits on a fingertip though. Maybe that's it? 

That said, when we used ottomax with our previous dogs, they'd definitely get the greasy head. You don't have to give a full bath. Just get him in the bathtub and use a wet washcloth and really diluted shampoo to rinse off the gooeys.


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

It sounds like you may be using too much. After I clean out the ear with a vinegar solution, I put a dab of the cream on one of those flat round cotton pads and try to put in down the ear canal slightly (not too deep).


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I probably was using too much. I'll use the Dawn. Thx


----------

